# Any Gopro Hero owners here?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Does anyone here own a Gopro Hero camcorder?

Every month for the last year or so Ive been meaning to purchase one, they do look fantastic cameras for attaching to your car/bike/rc car etc. 

Now, with the Gopro Hero 2 having been released i'm wanting one even more, but theres always something else that demands my hard earn't money.

I was wondering if anyone could convince me to make the jump?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Do it do it do it, thats if you have a use for it haha, great videos, i recently bought a few back from america


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thats half the problem, I dont have a great need for one, but on occasion do I think "a Gopro would have been good for this.."

They must be great bits of kit to own.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

I've got a drift 780 would have liked the 1080 but still loads of fun on bike


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

You'll find a need for it once you get one. Great little cameras.

I keep meaning to stick mine on the bonnet after it has rained. Love to watch water bead off the car as I drive.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

That would be good 

I wish i had one last year when we had the deep snow and I went out on the roads in my Land Rover Defender. It would have been nice to have had video evidence of me overtaking someone at last.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Hero3 released today, looks awesome

http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/17/gopro-hero3-action-camera-hands-on/


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I've used the original Hero HD on my Westfield for the last year and its a cracking piece of kit. I bought the "Motorsport" bundle which gives you a suction mount (and other mounts) to fit on your windscreen/body panel and both a waterproof and non waterproof housing. I also bought a roll bar mount for another install option. The suction mount is verified good for something like 150mph+ (tested on a plane at 200mph apparently) and you can get some stunning tracking shots if you use the suction mount on a lower front wing. Picture quality is outstanding, theres a reason they are pretty much the standard for filming extreme sports these days and you'll see them used on Top Gear & 5th Gear all the time. Sound quality isn't great if its sitting in the windstream but you can fit a muffling sock to reduce the noise. The Hero 2 can take an external mic, but is more expensive.
The fully waterproof housing on all the Go Pro's allows you take them diving down to 60m and for the money you can guy a Hero 1 for just now, they are a total bargain.

Trust me, if you buy one, you'll instantly convince yourself you really did NEED it!


----------



## bruce92 (Oct 2, 2012)

a go pro is like a car in the way that you dont know how much you need it until you have one


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

carbonangel said:


> Hero3 released today, looks awesome
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/17/gopro-hero3-action-camera-hands-on/


Yikes!! They dont hang around when it comes to launching new models. I thought the Hero 2 had only recently been released?


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

carbonangel said:


>


Wow!!!!!:thumb:

Looks like the Hero 3 Black edition may be selling for about £400, released mid November in UK.

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/gopro-hero3-launched-35538/


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Evening.

My wife picked one of these up in NY as a Crimbo surprise for me.

It's a Hero3 Silver edition.

Fitted & tested today:-
























Pleased with the video quality but not so the sound

Too much distortion, too much background noise picked up.

Used the non-waterproof back door on the housing & left the sound set to 100%.

Any suggestions on how to get decent sound, please?

Also, just downloaded Pinnacle Studio for my iPad & have since trimmed 30 secs of the video I uploaded.

Cheers,

Simon


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

I have no use for one any more as would of been perfect when I had my pilots licence. Think I'm going to invest just for the times it would be handy to have one


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

To be honest, the video on my iPhone 4S is every bit as good & the sound is easily better. Mounted via an Xtand it's perfect for tract days in a tin top or rag top in the dry.

What it lacks is the wide angle view & the versatility to use in poor weather & outside the car.


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

Ordered a Hero 3 silver edition today 

Can't wait for it to come 

Just need to decide which memory card to get , do you need a class 10 ? Or will class 4 do 

I noticed on you video above there was a frame missing near the start of the clip ? Maybe the memory card speed is too slow ? What speed card you using ?

Cheers


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Evening.
> 
> My wife picked one of these up in NY as a Crimbo surprise for me.
> 
> ...


Same with iPhone re noise the best I tried was play sport the son has on sound your car sounds fantastic what is it sounds 6 cylinder


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Evening.
> 
> My wife picked one of these up in NY as a Crimbo surprise for me.
> 
> ...


to stop the clicking noise your meant to use the little white rubber bung that looks like a swimmers nose clip 
i have a hero hd and also bought the wifi back pack which was a bit of a pain to set up but once i got it working it was the bees kness while on a car/driving holiday last summer 
as for was it worth the money ? hell yeah


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the comments. The mem card is a 32gb Class 10 monster.

The car is a 3.2V6 Alfa Brera, 4 wheel drive (Q4). It's standard but will soon be getting a trick exhaust

I'll try the nose clip thingy. Wondered what that was for...lol.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Evening.
> 
> My wife picked one of these up in NY as a Crimbo surprise for me.
> 
> ...


Does that windscreen mount come supplied with the GoPro 3?


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

is a standard 3m sticky go pro mount , they come 3 flat and 3 curved and you get a window sucker mount + a helmet mount as well if you buy a motorsport go pro , which ever pack you buy you can then purchase what ever mounts you want at a later date to do other sports you may par take in , the motor sport go pro had enough mounts to stick one in each car i own as i have four cars so i can just clip in which ever car i take out


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

The mount shown is standard quick click adhesive.

They didn't do the Hero3 Silver in Motorsport form.

I've ordered some spare flat adhesive mounts for our other cars & to roof mount internally on our Brera (it has a glass roof).

Also ordered a couple of extra batteries & a charger together with a small storage case.

May go for a suction mount to get exhaust sounds etc when "tunnelling"


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I need this in my life - auto pilot gopro drone..

http://www.lehmannaviation.com/la/la100.php


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I got one from Santa at Xmas. Amazeballs !!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

What, a gopro or a drone?


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have the HD3 black edition = I Love it


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

How long do you get out of a card? Say a 16GB, I'm thinking of getting one for going on hols with.
I know it'll depend on the quality you record at so say the middle setting of 960

Cheers
John


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

Super wide angle lens aside & for in car use, my iPhone 4S beats the GoPro overall.

It's held in place by this:-

http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/xtand-go-for-the-iphone-4s-4-p26855.htm


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

There is no chance an iPhone can record better video than a go pro .. 

I've got an iPhone and a gopro 3 ... Yes an iPhone can record videos but no where near as well as a go pro 

Play your Iphone vids on a 42" tv and you will soon see the quality is in a different league


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

My GoPro 3 is the Silver Edition. Not that impressed TBH. Both do 1080p but in PAL, the iPhone does 30fps compared to 25fps with the GP.

Then there's the sound. In car, iPhone obliterates the GP.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> My GoPro 3 is the Silver Edition. Not that impressed TBH. Both do 1080p but in PAL, the iPhone does 30fps compared to 25fps with the GP.
> 
> Then there's the sound. In car, iPhone obliterates the GP.


24fps is the proper frame rate... used in film, tv etc.. this doesn't make the iphone better just because it has 6more FPS

And in Car.. where you using it with the closed back?


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

No, open back. Picks up all the noise you don't want.


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

cant really see me mounting my iphone to the roll bar on my car when its got no roof at all and then get caught in a rain shower !


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

putzie said:


> cant really see me mounting my iphone to the roll bar on my car when its go no roof at all and then get caught in a rain shower !


That's why I specifically said for in car use!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Ive just ordered a Hero 3 Black with suction mount. Looking forward to getting it.


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

LeadFarmer said:


> Ive just ordered a Hero 3 Black with suction mount. Looking forward to getting it.


Have you read about all of the problems / glitches with the black?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Tempted by one of these as well but unsure whether I'd get much use out of it - trying a suction mount and my Kodak Playsport video camera first - if quality is ok I'll have saved myself a chunk of money


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Have you read about all of the problems / glitches with the black?


Yes I have. But a lot of the issues seem to be easily avoidable. Such as never connecting direct to computer USB - do it via sd card instead. Never use whilst connected to power source such as 12v adapter/mains. Shouldn't have to jump through these hoops though.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

My Hero Black 3 arrived today, with suction cup mount. 

Spent all day playing with the settings and struggling at first to sync with the wifi remote. All sorted now. Even had a play with the GoPro iPhone App which I think is really good, despite its 3 second delay when in live view. I can see this being useful when out on my bike and wanting to check the camera is lined up correctly.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

andy665 said:


> Tempted by one of these as well but unsure whether I'd get much use out of it - trying a suction mount and my Kodak Playsport video camera first - if quality is ok I'll have saved myself a chunk of money


I tried sons play sport with del kin mount great stable on trip on hill climb at speed


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone know of anywhere with stock of the Wasabi charger & spare batteries for the GoPro H3?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.actioncameras.co.uk/gopro-battery-bacpac

got my camera from these they may have dont know if thats one in link


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

LeadFarmer said:


> Anyone know of anywhere with stock of the Wasabi charger & spare batteries for the GoPro H3?


Recently bought mine from Amazon. Worldwide charger with two batteries. Nice bit of kit


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

BARON10

Gives you ten percent discount works aswell found it on youtube and saved me a bit last year:thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Ive read good things about the Wasabi pack, but Amazon stock date keeps getting put back..

Wasabi Power Battery and Charger for GoPro HD HERO3: Amazon.co.uk: Camera & Photo


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Just made a short trailer film using my GoPro with iMovie editing software, for a bit of fun..


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> Just made a short trailer film using my GoPro with iMovie editing software, for a bit of fun..


Brilliant the guy on the bike looked huge and scary like baddy from James Bond


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Brilliant the guy on the bike looked huge and scary like baddy from James Bond


 That was me. Yes, I am huge


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> That was me. Yes, I am huge


Look forward to your full version I think you need a gun to up the game pump action machine one:thumb: water version of course , would be good


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

And perhaps a lycra suit, and cape?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> And perhaps a lycra suit, and cape?


That may be taking it to far:lol:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

A few photos of the K-Edge mounts Im using on my bike..



















Although Ive recenty just bought the Hama bike cam mount, which only costs about £8 from Amazon. If used with the GoPro tripod mount I reckon it wolud work well on the handlebars..


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> A few photos of the K-Edge mounts Im using on my bike..


Are these actually any good dude?

I read some horrible reviews saying they snap too easy, they suck, and in general, too much money for what they are. Not suitable for downhill or trail centres.

I'd be happy to hear how you actually find them. :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Grommit said:


> Are these actually any good dude?
> 
> I read some horrible reviews saying they snap too easy, they suck, and in general, too much money for what they are. Not suitable for downhill or trail centres.
> 
> I'd be happy to hear how you actually find them. :thumb:


Im surprised to hear that, they seem to be really good quality. Ive not heard of them snapping, but im happy to stand corrected. I have read horror stories of the GoPro handlebar mount being weak, which is why I went for the K-Edge.

Im really pleased with them, but I dont do any extreme mountain biking, in fact I only cycle on roads and my local park. Ive recently attached a lanyard tether for my waterproof housing just incase the worst happens!



















Heres the Hama Bike Pod mount, used with the GoPro tripod mount (although I dont use it on my bike)...


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Are these better value in NYC as will be over soon


----------

